# NASP Archery - String walking?



## anaitsirhc

I hope this is the correct forum to post this in. I'm new here so please bear with me! 

I'm going to be shooting in February tournament in the high school division for NASP in Las Vegas, Nevada.
I was wondering if they allow string walking? It's a technique I've become very accustomed to and I shoot only bulls-eyes with it! I read through the NASP rules, but all it says is that we can't use external sights on the bow and such- nothing about string walking or face walking. 
However, on some newsletter for Kentucky NASP, it said string walking is -not- allowed. Now I'm confused! Does this apply to Nevada too (I mean, it's *national* archery in the schools so surely the rules must be the same for all states)? 

I mean, I understand that string walking is a form of sighting, which isn't allowed, but then again, so is gap-shooting, but there's no way to prove that someone is doing that, especially with 100+ archers all shooting at once. I don't know! I just want to make sure before the tournament so that I can work more on my instinctive shooting just in case. 

Thanks for the time


----------



## parkerd

Why not know how to do it great both way's when you get there they say you can't string walk then it won't matter you will have a back up plan.. Hope this helps Good Luck BTW...


----------



## anaitsirhc

Thanks  That was my plan anyway, to be good both ways just in case. I wanted to make sure so that I don't get penalized or kicked out if they see me string walking half-way through, haha!


----------



## N7709K

Way I understand if you are found to be or accused of string walking you will be disqualified... Is there truth to this? Not 100%, I cashed in on nasp a while ago and haven't bothered to look at the rules since. Probably will have more answered from coaches and people in the know on the general forum


----------



## anaitsirhc

Well, I just wanted to know if it was in the rules or something, because I definitely wouldn't risk string walking & being disqualified if they catch me AND it would be cheating which I don't like. But if it's allowed, then it's my preferred technique and I'd like to take advantage of that ;D
Should I repost this to the general forum so people in the know can see this?


----------



## N7709K

Ky takes nasp more important than all but 3d.. So they basically write the rules that in part is one of the reasons I moved on from nasp. 

I'd copy this to the general forum simply because there are coaches ther


----------



## Rebel17

Whats string walking???


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rebel17 said:


> Whats string walking???


Its when you hold your fingers 2-3 inches below the arrow and draw back and get into anchor and then use the arrow for aiming.


----------



## Beastmaster

My take on it.

1) State Games such as the Bluegrass State Games and others forbid string and face walking for not only NASP divisions but other finger based divisions as well. 

2) Some areas specifically state that you must have fingers on or close to a nock. 

3) Adding confusion to this is the fact that rules from Nationals NASP tournaments do not say it's illegal to face or string walk....but they may allow a protest against it.

If I was coaching a NASP team, I would NOT allow it to be safe.


----------



## corpralbarn

Ive heard of it being done but never actually seen it.. But if they find out they will kick you out on the spot. I wouldnt even risk it...


----------



## archeryal

I have a friend who shoots FITA barebow by stringwalking and does it quite well (with a long recurve). However, NAA/USAA (National Archery Association/USA Archery) instructor training tells us not to teach it. Especially on a compound bow, you'd be dealing with an extreme string angle and a high likelihood of arrows becoming un-nocked and leading to dry fire. Worst case scenario would be that the side of the arrow would be pushed by the string, going sideway or back (possibly bouncing off the riser or cables). 

That said, it would be nice if they had a rule book or rule interpretation available so you'd know. At least there should be someone to contact about the question. It could be covered under a general category of unsafe shooting, but clarification would be a good thing.


----------

